# Identify a snake



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

Please, help to identify this snake.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hard to tell without closer pics and size info, but I'm thinking it's a corn snake - possibly an anery morph. Where did you get it from?


----------



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

Don’t know where it came from, found it


----------



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

Well, size wise, we’ve put her in a large Kellogs cerial box, so it’s about 12” long


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> Hard to tell without closer pics and size info, but I'm thinking it's a corn snake - possibly an anery morph. Where did you get it from?


That's a corn alright- a hatchling going by the OP's description of a foot long.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

So found outside - could be someone locally has had one escape. Sadly, may have been dumped, but you'll need to contact local rescue or vet to get breed confirmed. Plus they'll help find owner. You could put "snake found" on some local FB page or similar, but don't give pics or details. That way you can ask anyone who contacts you details and get ownership confirmed. 

At 12in it would be a youngster. Our current weather means it should be warm enough. Just give it a water bowl and something to hide in. That's obviously a very short-term measure.


----------



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

I was thinking of doing that to be honest. Gave it some water and put a few leaves in to hide, was quite distressed yesterday but calmed down over night. Thanks


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ID_LT said:


> I was thinking of doing that to be honest. Gave it some water and put a few leaves in to hide, was quite distressed yesterday but calmed down over night. Thanks


It's great you've stepped in to help the little one, it wouldn't survive long outside. Best bet is to leave it be as much as possible due to the stress. If you have any problems rescue or vet wise, another local reptile keeper may help.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

@ID_LT 
Just wondering if you have an update on the little corn snake you found?


----------



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

The local reptile shop is temporarely closed and the other one hasn’t sold any snakes recentrly so I bought a little container, heating pad, food etc from local pet shop and made a snake to feel save for the time being. Facebook is quiet also. My hands are tied.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ID_LT said:


> The local reptile shop is temporarely closed and the other one hasn’t sold any snakes recentrly so I bought a little container, heating pad, food etc from local pet shop and made a snake to feel save for the time being. Facebook is quiet also. My hands are tied.


You could contact some local vets, often people let them know if an animal is missing, plus any rescue centres. 

Do you know anything about keeping corn snakes?


----------



## ID_LT (5 mo ago)

I didn’t until now. But I did a bit of research.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ID_LT said:


> I didn’t until now. But I did a bit of research.


You cannot go wrong with a corn. They are ehardy and easy to keep. I would suggest you get a thermostat too. Uncontrolled mats get seriously hot.
I'm not a fan of mats usually, but for a snake as hardy as a corn they are fine. You just need a mat stat, cost around £25, to control the heat.
Good on you for taking it on. There are too many people who would have killed it on sight.
If you need any advice, just ask.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> If you need any advice, just ask.


Or you can start by reading the care sheet at the top of this section here


----------

